# I'll make a Manip for you



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

They're really great!! I love it if you could make me one?! Thanks heaps!! 

*Horses Name:* Wolfman Jack
*Quote: *love, hope, dream (or something like that!!):grin:
*Theme(optional):* forest, beach, mountains? you can choose 
*Color(optional):* Purples, pinks or blues? I don't really mind 
*Photos(only good quality ones please):*
View attachment 41449


View attachment 41450

​

View attachment 41451


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow they are awesome 

okay
*Horses Name:* Buzz
*Quote(optional): *
*Theme(optional):* rainforest or beach
*Color(optional): *Im not to sure what you mean by colour but red and black
*Photos(only good quality ones please):*

















I hope those photos are good enough


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Horses Name: Nova
Quote(optional): No thanks 
Theme(optional): Something manly haha (I really like both of the ones you posted though, and really like anything nature related, so that part is up to you
Color(optional): My favorite colors are black/blue or black/red combinations
Photos(only good quality ones please): I'll post quite a few just so you have options


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, those are amazing.
I have a couple you could do.

Name- Fancy


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Here you go peppyrox:









I hope you like I kind of went a little all out on it. I just thought your boy would look awesome like a unicorn. If you don't like it I can make you another one.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Painted Hotrod:
Could you fill out the form please? Thanks ^^


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

This is for RedTree:









Sorry this one sucks, I might just have to make you another one cause I am not proud with this one.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I would love one to frame, not sure if you can give him forward ears but if you can that would be great
Horses name "Sheldon"
Daughter "Madison"
just to let you know when she picniks her photos it is always a "I love you" "You are my best friend" type of wording so if you could do something with like that 
The last one she did read
I'll love you forever and always
No matter what happens to either of us
You will always be in my heart

A very big thank you in advance!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

WickedNag:
Sure thing! He is very handsome! Looks a lot like a gelding at the rescue I work out:


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you!! I really like it, thanks so much


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

omgpink said:


> WickedNag:
> Sure thing! He is very handsome! Looks a lot like a gelding at the rescue I work out:


He is Sheldon's twin! I think Sheldon is gorgeous and this guy could come right into the pasture with no problem as far as I was concerned


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

*Horses Name: Sheena*
*Quote(optional): Fly*
*Theme(optional): Anything that will look good*
*Color(optional):Green and Yellow are our colors*
*Photos(only good quality ones please): *


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*1. Nova
2. Sheldon
3.Sheena

I will do flash once you fill out the proper form 
*


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

omgpink said:


> *1. Nova
> 2. Sheldon
> 3.Sheena
> 
> ...


Thanks I thought everything was optional but the name. I appreciate your time though


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

*Horses Name: Zipperbly Frosty (Zeus)*
*Quote(optional): Dream, Explore, Discover*
*Theme(optional): whatever you think will look good*
*Color(optional): greens, blues, browns*
*Photos(only good quality ones please):*
*Majestk Europea :: n1259091919_30132653_1385.jpg picture by KindJump - Photobucket*

Majestk Europea :: n1259091919_30132650_578.jpg picture by KindJump - Photobucket

If you cant see them password is europea2


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

can you do one for me please?
*Horses Name: Tess
Quote(optional): whatever you think looks good...somthing like..Flying together?*
*Theme(optional): forest*
*Color(optional): blue and purple*
*Photos(only good quality ones please):*


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

and what do you do the manips on? theres no way i could ever do one lol


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I use the free program GIMP. You can download it and try it out!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh yeah i know GIMP but i cant use it lol....can you do one for me ?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. 
Yeah I'll make you one


----------



## goingplatinum (Sep 20, 2010)

*Horses Name:* going platinum
*Quote(optional):**Give* a horse what he needs and he will give you his heart in return. 
*Theme(optional):* anything,just nothing dark
*Color(optional):* dark blue/black's
*Photos(only good quality ones please):*
http://i935.photobucket.com/albums/ad195/foreverrxyou/Horses/DSC_0109.jpg

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/ill-make-manip-you-65367/#ixzz10TJIs3r2​


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Horses Name:* Touch the Clouds
*Quote(optional): *You are the hope that keeps me trusting
*Theme(optional):* I'm not really sure, whatever you wanna do I guess
*Color(optional): *I like blue but it doesn't really matter.
*Photos(only good quality ones please):*


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Here is one you can do, thanks in advance!

*Horses Name:* Sheriff
*Quote(optional): *None...
*Theme(optional):* Maybe just something girly-ish...
*Color(optional): *Yellow...
*Photos(only good quality ones please):*

​

http://www.horseforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=757194#ixzz10TsgcE3i​


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i tried to download GIMP but couldnt cos it is my school laptop and stuff is blocked from it (GIMP is grrr)
is the picture ok for you to use?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hey horsechic..is that photo taken at Glenworth Valley? i went on a ride there a while ago and from the pic you look familiar...


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

*Horses Name:* Artemis
*Quote(optional): *"Faith makes all things possible...love makes all things easy"
*Theme(optional):* pasture, meadow, feald...an open place 
*Color(optional): *our color was black...so somthing dark I suppose 
*Photos(only good quality ones please):*
​


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

*Horses Name:* Kahean Jack of Diamonds
*Quote(optional): *"You may just be a horse to the world, but your the world to me"
*Theme(optional):* i Really dont mind as long as it looks good!! XD He always reminded me of a horse a princess would ride. 
*Color(optional): *anything but white and silver as they blend in 

If you cant find a pic you like just tell me i should be able to find some more


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

PintoTess said:


> hey horsechic..is that photo taken at Glenworth Valley? i went on a ride there a while ago and from the pic you look familiar...


Yeah that should be fine.



Sorry it's taking so long. Been super busy at the rescue, we have a huge Open Hose coming up so it's been kind of hectic. :lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

take your time  im in no rush to get it..they would be hard to do anyway lol


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> hey horsechic..is that photo taken at Glenworth Valley? i went on a ride there a while ago and from the pic you look familiar...


Yeah it is...  I have lessons and i volunteer up there so you probably saw me helping everyone and stuff.  Hope you enjoyed your trail ride! :wink:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah i did! i was riding a buckskin horse called either bailey or balen or somthing like that


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> yeah i did! i was riding a buckskin horse called either bailey or balen or somthing like that


Awesome hahah.  There is a Barney as well... :lol:


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Here you go milaponga:









Sorry it's horrible, I have no creativity!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

No, I absolutely love it!! I've been anticipating this drawing since I posted and it's absolutely amazing!!


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

*OMG make me one please!!!*

his name is Mighty Mouse


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey these are really really good I have Gimp also I'm gonna try figuring out how to do this lol.....could you do one of my boy please?

*Horses Name: Phantom
Quote(optional): My Real Life Fairytale*
*Theme(optional): Mountains or a Misty/Foggy Forest*
*Color(optional): Red, Black, Purple, and Blue*
*Photos(only good quality ones please):*


----------



## mjnltnmh (Sep 19, 2010)

Name Greedy 
Quote - No matter where life takes us you will always be in my heart
Theme - i dont know lol you can pick
Colors - Red and green were his colors

Its one of the only pictures i have... lol


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

sorry, forgot the form...

Name: Mighty Mouse
Quote: Maybe mighty mouse lyrics? haha idk
Theme: Mystical or something fun involving Mighty Mouse the character
Colors: red and yellow, or anything that looks good


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

Are you still working on them?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I am it's just been a really hectic week at the rescue. I'm not making them as fast as I would like.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

nah take your time!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

not to be rude...but are you still working on them? i know you are busy and that, just wondering if they are still going ahead


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

wow ur really good!  could u do me one?

*Horses Name: he's just cool too( timmy)Quote(optional): i cant really think of any if u have a good quote feel free to put it on *
*Theme(optional): do whatever you like with it *
*Color(optional):*
*Photos(only good quality ones please):*


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow your horse is stunning westerncowgurl! Nice colours on him


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

thank you pintotess


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow! Those are really neat!

If you still have time, can you make me one? I can wait as long as you need.

*Horses Name: *Ravishing Beau
*Quote(optional):* Brittany and her Beau
*Theme(optional):*
*Color(optional):* Our colors are turquoise and zebra (as you can see best in the last photo)
*Photos(only good quality ones please):*

Whichever one works the best for you, I am totally fine with! Or you can do multiples too. It doesn't matter!


----------

